# Modified weight lifting bench



## Tmate (Sep 25, 2022)

I still try to do light workouts with weights at my age (83), but every bench press bench I could find had the uprights spaced too far apart.

Today I made a shorter cross brace that brings the uprights 5" closer together.


----------



## maspann (Sep 25, 2022)

And that is why we have metal working skills! Enjoy your workouts!


----------

